# Motorhome towing equipment for sale



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I sold my motor home and have the following for sale:

Roadmaster tow bar 6000 lb rating with plates, cables, plugs etc for $400.
See attached picture.
Brake Buddy brake system for $200 if bought separately. Will sell all for $500. Located in Rockport, TX. We could meet halfway. 
Email: [email protected].


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have sold the Brake Buddy. The tow bar assembly is still for sale at a reduced price of $300.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Price drop - now for $250 for tow bar assembly


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Items have sold.


----------

